# Prochot 94°C always in RED on low temps with an Intel i7 10750h



## sjpowa (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello,

i am using throttlestop when i play BFV because i got high temps when i run this game.

I set PL1 and PL2 at 45W (i7 10750h max tdp is 45W) and this is the screenshot during a bfv session where i show my max cpu temp on the CORE 2 (that is the core that gets the highest temp) is 82°C but the PROCHOT 94°C goes in red and it's impossible to have it not in red.

Curious thing is that if i open HWinfo64 when i run throttlestop the PROCHOT 94°C turns off his red... LOL

Another thing to mention is that when i don't run Throttlestop, but i run only HWinfo64, sometimes (not always) i got my CPU CORE 2 throttled when it gets a max 86°C temperature.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 6, 2021)

sjpowa said:


> Curious thing is that if i open HWinfo64 when i run throttlestop the PROCHOT 94°C turns off his red... LOL


HWiNFO64 clears the throttling information out of the CPU. Best not to run that and ThrottleStop at the same time if you want accurate throttling information in ThrottleStop.

Start by downloading ThrottleStop 9.2.9. It has been updated for the 10th Gen CPUs.








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




What laptop model do you have? Some Lenovo laptops are changing the PROCHOT (processor hot) throttling temperature as you use your laptop. Depending on what power plan you are using, the throttling temperature can change. I hate this feature so go into the Options window, change the PROCHOT Offset value to 3 and then check the Lock PROCHOT Offset option to make sure that the throttling temperature is not changing during normal use. If you see a Lock icon, the BIOS has already set and locked this register so you will not be able to change it in ThrottleStop.

The PROCHOT indicator turns red when any spot anywhere on the CPU package reaches the throttling temperature. It is usually triggered by one of the core temperature sensors but it does not have to be. Any sensor can trigger it. If the factory or someone did a lousy job with the thermal paste, it is possible that this can be triggered by something other than the cores. It is usually either that or my first guess with the PROCHOT Offset value being randomly changed. The latest version of ThrottleStop will show on the main screen if the throttling temperature has been changed to a different value.

Post some more screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup. The most important thing to do is to turn on the Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. Attach a log file to your next post so I can get a better idea of how it is running and if there are any throttling flags being triggered. Turn on Nvidia GPU in the Options window so this data will be included in your log file.


----------



## sjpowa (Feb 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> HWiNFO64 clears the throttling information out of the CPU. Best not to run that and ThrottleStop at the same time if you want accurate throttling information in ThrottleStop.
> 
> Start by downloading ThrottleStop 9.2.9. It has been updated for the 10th Gen CPUs.
> 
> ...


Hello unclewebb,

good morning and thanks for the answer.

Yes i have a Lenovo Legion 5i with a i7 10750h and a RTX 2060. LOL

I will try with the newer version but idk why in the TPL options there is a change.

On the normal version i see PP0 at a value of 163.

Instead on the beta version i see POWER LIMIT 4 value at 163.

I don't understand, the PL4 and PL3 shouldn't be set off by default on those CPU? PP0 and PL4  are the same thing?? (I am new on those stuff, just reading something on my cpu datasheet)

I will give you some tests that i have done.

Both PP0 or PL4 looks like they do the same job and if i set them at a value of 80 the max wattage i can get is about 40/45 watt. (usually i leave it as default at 163)

I have done as suggested on the PROCHOT OFFSET and it is not locked         but i will try in game later because today i have to work.

As windows power plan option i am using the High Performance power plan without changing the win10 default values.

For about the thermal paste, well i did the job, because i got high temps on just balance mode so i have opened the laptop and put on the Noctua H2 and now i have good temperatures, the problem is that as i have seen in the past on XTU (now i have uninstalled it) the CORE 2 and CORE 3 are the preferred CPUs and when i run a game the CORE 2 and CPU PACKAGE have 8/10°C temperature higher than the others CPU [the CORE 3 lower temp] (this problem was the same on the original thermal paste) even if i set the Speed Shift max value at 43 (43 because this cpu when runs on 6 core the max speed of them is 43).

Another important thing is that i love HWinfo64 because i can open the graph of the wattage and  CORE 2 monitoring them.
I have seen on Balance mode (PL1 70W - PL2 80W) that i got 70/80w only for the 28 seconds and then the wattage goes to 45/50 watt constant. (my tdp is 45w)
My question is, if i open throttlestop to set the PROCHOT OFFSET it will override the original PL1 and PL2??? Because i see in TPL option PL1 90W - PL2 135W.

Why i ask this??? Because on heavy games if i set manually PL1 and PL2 on throttlestop at 45w or 50w i don't have the same performance as the Lenovo default balance mode, but i have a stuttering experience and i don't know why.

BTW i will give you some response later after some game session 



EDIT: when the PROCHOT 94°C was in red too when i was playing with a PL1,PL2 at 45W it means that the cpu was throttling and my performance were lower than as they should be???

Hello,

i have done a lot of tests with PROCHOT OFFSET 3 LOCKED, with an OFFSET 2  and OFFSET 0.

I got the PROCHOT playing BFV always red but the cpu temperature never goes so high, just some peak at 92°C on the Core 2, in fact when i play this game i got a lot of stuttering on low settings too, it looks like playing with a pentium 2 when i should play smooth like silk. GPU temperature is really good.

I tried also PL1 + PL2 at 45W = red flag on PROCHOT 97°C and on PROCHOT 100°C (OFFSET 0 LOCKED)

I share my log files and some screenshots about my Throttlestop settings.

Maybe i have done something wrong on the settings, i don't know.


unclewebb said:


> HWiNFO64 clears the throttling information out of the CPU. Best not to run that and ThrottleStop at the same time if you want accurate throttling information in ThrottleStop.
> 
> Start by downloading ThrottleStop 9.2.9. It has been updated for the 10th Gen CPUs.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 6, 2021)

sjpowa said:


> Both PP0 or PL4 looks like they do the same job


Correct. Intel uses the same CPU register for two different things. On early CPUs, this register was called the PP0 Current Limit. On newer CPUs, this same register is now called the PL4 Power Limit. My access to Intel's documentation is extremely limited so ThrottleStop has been using the wrong label for years. I hope this is being labelled correctly. The register is exactly the same so there has been no change in functionality.



sjpowa said:


> idk why in the TPL options there is a change


In general, any changes to ThrottleStop are usually for the better. I bought a new CPU in December so I am learning lots of new things about Intel's 10th Gen CPUs. The Intel publicly available documentation that I have access to is useless. Hands on testing is best. 

Before you start testing, do you click on where it says *PROCHOT*? A mouse click on this on the main screen clears any previous throttling records out of the CPU. You should do this before you start any new testing so you know that this flag within the CPU has been reset. 

On some CPUs, PROCHOT might light up red right at the end of a stress test. Not sure why this happens. It could be a bug within the CPU. The three log files you posted do not show any PROCHOT throttling issues. The first log, GAME BFV, shows solid CPU performance with no CPU throttling. There are times when the GPU speed drops significantly for a handful of seconds. This could be the cause of the severe stutter problems that you are experiencing. The other two log files show some CPU power limit throttling but I assume that is because you lowered the power limit values. Maybe try logging the GPU with GPU-Z. It might show the reasons for the GPU throttling that you are experiencing. ThrottleStop only monitors the basics for the Nvidia GPU. 



sjpowa said:


> Why i ask this???


ThrottleStop tries to maintain whatever power limit values you have entered into the TPL window. If you have both ThrottleStop and some other software on your computer writing different information to the same CPU power limit register, the results are going to be unpredictable. The next version of ThrottleStop has a couple of new features so you can easily see what values the main power limit register is set to and you can also disable ThrottleStop from trying to manage these power limit values. That way you can use a different app to manage the power limits while still using ThrottleStop to manage voltages and everything else and the two programs will not interfere with each other. Hopefully this new feature will be available for download next week.





Where is a screenshot of the FIVR window? Is the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option checked? It should be.


----------



## sjpowa (Feb 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Correct. Intel uses the same CPU register for two different things. On early CPUs, this register was called the PP0 Current Limit. On newer CPUs, this same register is now called the PL4 Power Limit. My access to Intel's documentation is extremely limited so ThrottleStop has been using the wrong label for years. I hope this is being labelled correctly. The register is exactly the same so there has been no change in functionality.
> 
> 
> In general, any changes to ThrottleStop are usually for the better. I bought a new CPU in December so I am learning lots of new things about Intel's 10th Gen CPUs. The Intel publicly available documentation that I have access to is useless. Hands on testing is best.
> ...



Well now i am understanding a lot of things.

For the click on the PROCHOT when is goes RED yes, to clear it, i did it. To record on HWinfo64 i have seen a lot of thermal throttling too at 86°C on the Core 2 and CPU PACKAGE for just a moment too, i don't know why.

So maybe i am a little bit confused because of the game i am playing where i see people get a smoother experience than mine 

I think i have to switch to a desktop pc or maybe i got a defective 144hz monitor.

The BFV gameplay on this laptop is not good (maybe is not good on every RTX 2060 +  i7 laptop, not only on mine, idk)

The game looks good but is not smooth as it should be with this hardware... but i have to say that when i play on COD, Warzone or Overwatch i play smooth and i got PROCHOT RED in those games too.

I blamed the bad experience to my cpu but as u and me see it is working good  I think i have done a bad purchase for AAA games like BF. Maybe i should play on an external monitor... idk but i will not buy a gaming laptop again in future.

About the gpu the drop you see is due to my fault because during the gamplay i have clicked the windows button to check throttlestop many times XD

Important thing is that as you see on my screenshots i didn't turned on throttlestop but only set the PROCHOT OFFSET.

The pc on the logs and screenshots was running on the Lenovo Legion Balanced Mode where (PL1 70W - PL2 80W) you can see that i got 70w peak and 50watts constant so if you don't touch the TPL in the software you can use the original settings (like the new feature you want to add) 

BTW thanks for the answers and if someone have some suggestion on how i can check my monitor if it is bad or not... to help me i will be happy 

ps. this can help someone... i got smooth gameplay on bfv turning off shader cache in the nvidia control panel + delete nv cache folder from the program data and a reboot


----------

